# Bettas (Siamese fighters) with dwarf puffers



## Yannick (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi guys 

Do you think that a dwarf puffer and bettas would be alright together or do you think that they would rip each other to shreds.
Any advice would be help full

cheers

Yann


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I think you picked two fish that generally do best in species only or individual tanks.Combing the two IMO would seem like mortal kombat(literally).


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I can't say they would kill each other. But their tank needs are so far apart. I would pick one or the other.


----------



## Yannick (Apr 26, 2013)

Do you think that they will be alright in a large tank were they can get away from each other


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They are both way too aggressive to be housed together.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Like Hotwingz said they are so far on opposite ends of requirements(one wanting brackish{super high pH},and the other prefer neutral pH) that they (even if they could get along,I don't think they could either) just don't belong in the same tank with the same water.


----------



## Yannick (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok thank wil live it then cheers


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Keep asking! Better safe,and not wasting money for a hard lesson,then sorry.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

dwarf puffers are true fresh water, I kept and bred my own for 2 years. I agree that they will most likely not mix, I had success but my betta's, at the risk of being hammered here, were raised from fry and kept in community tanks, with both male and female, but I attribute that to the fact that fish can have different dispositions as mine were raised socialized. I would not risk a betta that is used to being kept in a cup at an LFS in a community and for sure not with the DP's.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

dirtydutch4x said:


> dwarf puffers are true fresh water, I kept and bred my own for 2 years. I agree that they will most likely not mix, I had success but my betta's, at the risk of being hammered here, were raised from fry and kept in community tanks, with both male and female, but I attribute that to the fact that fish can have different dispositions as mine were raised socialized. I would not risk a betta that is used to being kept in a cup at an LFS in a community and for sure not with the DP's.


Are all dwarfs fresh water or only certain species?I'll have to yield and admitt that I thought most prefer brackish.


----------



## Yannick (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi

Do you think they would be alright ina fancy goldfish tank 
( at 28 0c, 80 f)

cheers

yann


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Well your fancy goldfish probably would appreciate a somewhat cooler tank, they're a temperate water fish. They'll likely be happier on the cooler end of 65-80 F. As for personalities, goldfish will eat whatever fits in their mouths, and puffers will _make _whatever fit in _their_ mouths. I wouldn't call them compatible.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I think there a few species that are freshwater but I am 100% sure of the dwarf puffers(pea puffer). goldfish would surely eat them.


----------

